# WKC 137 FarleysD & Xena



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Such a pretty girl


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She is such a sweetie!:love2: And boy does she LOVE her "dad"! I loved being with them and seeing them together. They've really got a magical connection.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> She is such a sweetie!:love2: And boy does she LOVE her "dad"! I loved being with them and seeing them together. They've really got a magical connection.


I love it when they love their "dad or mom" and they are showing them! It makes such a difference I think in the ring. But it could just be me. I know some dogs do better for handlers, but I adore seeing owner handlers.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beatiful little girl! She looks so relaxed being with her "dad". Congratulations are in order for the princess!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the pictures! I lvoe them. It gives such a different perspective when you see a picture fromthe ring, rather than being there in the ring., It nice to get to see how my girl looks.

Yes, Xena is very attached!!!!

Now to the fun part,,,,, she just came in heat!

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"one must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> Thanks everyone and thanks for the pictures! I lvoe them. It gives such a different perspective when you see a picture fromthe ring, rather than being there in the ring., It nice to get to see how my girl looks.


*cavon* is an _amazing_ photographer, and you and Xena did an amazing job of representing the apricot/red spoos.:thumb:



farleysd said:


> Yes, Xena is very attached!!!!


It is so obvious, and so nice to see!! :nod:



farleysd said:


> Now to the fun part,,,,, she just came in heat!


Xena has a spectacular sense of timing, such a clever girl!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much.


The photo's Cavon took are fantastic. I really appreciate the ones she took of Xena. 

Yes, Xena's timing was great. I was almost ready to skip Wesminster if she came in heat prior to the show. I did not want to upset her schedule in any way. This will be her first breeding and I need everything to be perfect for her and for her comfort.

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"one must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chagalls Mom, I've spent so many hours with Terry and Xena their bond is exactly what I look for in a poodle!
My very first show people warned me not to get to close to the dogs or be leery of dogs I didn't know...well lil miss Xena put her head right under my chin trying to rub her bands out, it's been love ever since :3

The photos are awesome Cavon, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What wonderful pictures! I love the one in the middle. She is beautiful Terry!


----------

